# Marriott Summit Watch 1/11/15-1/18/15 [ GONE! ]



## chrono88 (Jan 2, 2015)

Will offer entire 2BR unit for $700. Work will prevent us from enjoying our week as originally planned.

Marriott Summit Watch 2BR (sleeps max 8)
Park City, UT
1/11/15-1/18/15


----------



## chrono88 (Jan 6, 2015)

Will offer entire 2BR unit for $700. Work will prevent us from enjoying our week as originally planned.

Marriott Summit Watch 2BR (sleeps max 8)
Park City, UT
1/11/15-1/18/15


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Jan 12, 2015)

You should try ksl and craigslist too. It just dumped 6 inches this morning and more to come tonight. Surprised this has not been taken.


----------



## chrono88 (Jan 13, 2015)

Still available...


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 14, 2015)

livelarge1948 said:


> Son can't join us so we have a lock out checking in Friday at Summit Watch.
> Asking $700.



You should start a new thread for this Summit Watch week.
Also, will Summit Watch issue separate keys for the lock-out & master? Otherwise, both parties will have access to the other room.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 14, 2015)

I am going to edit his first post.


----------



## chrono88 (Jan 14, 2015)

Our unit no longer available. But livelarge1948's unit may still be available.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Jan 15, 2015)

************


----------

